# ABA intake manifold "secret" mod?



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

While looking to get every last ounce of power out of my ABA swap, I cam across this tidbit in Pagano's thread about MKIV intake manis:
"Random factoid:
- On OBD1 MK3 manifolds, it's just a chunk of aluminum...wide open on the inside
*- On OBD2 MK3 (I believe started in '97, not the 96's) It's still a chunk of aluminum but they cast in turning vaines to direct the air through the manifold with less turbulance"*
I took the liberty of looking this up in ETKA and sure enough, the late (97+) ABAs have a different part # than the OBD1 or early OBDIIs. This is the only place/time I've heard that there is a "secret" mod availible that was put into effect by VW at the end of ABA production.
Has anyone proven that this makes any power? The concept sounds intriguing, but it seems that they would be sacrificing some plenum area for velocity, thus increasing low/mid torque and reducing peak HP. Please discuss. I have access to a late manifold, but want to know if it's worth spending $20 on and then have to drill/tap the throttle cable mount.


----------



## tofush0e (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ABA intake manifold "secret" mod? (SlowCorrado)*

I bought an old OBDII manifold and polished it, after swapping it out for my stock manifold, I found that my stock one was the late one with the interal runners. They are just aluminum fins that help direct the airflow but my manifold is hella dirty and could use some resurfacing on the casting. I did not notice any difference in the low or high end, if anything, the open manifold has been flowing better for me since I polished the runners and cleaned it up a bit. For $20? it's interesting and a good extra manifold to polish on the outside for looks. Otherwise, the difference in performance is negligible. To the butt-dyno at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tofush0e at 8:12 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: ABA intake manifold "secret" mod? (tofush0e)*

Thanks for the response! I've driven a 96 Golf followed by a 98 GTI 8V about 3 minutes apart and the 98 had alot more low end grunt. It was noticeable. Now, I know that's not the most fair test, but since they were in approximately the same condition and were both bone stock, same mileage, etc... I was thinking it would be a semi-fair test. Does anyone else have any experiences with the late ABA manis?


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

OBDII started in 96, my late 96 has that intake manifold. So your 97+ idea is incorrect sir.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*

someone probably swapped it on unknowingly, look at the date stamp on the bottom if you ever take it off, I gaurantee in won't say 96. I have taken apart a lot of ABA's and have only seen it on late 97's and 98's, just like the PCV heating element and the second nipple on the TB.


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

the VW tuning book (with the white mkiii jetta on the cover) talks a little more about this. iirc late '96 got a different cam and manifold that improved cumbustian slightly. not sure how this fits with that though.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

intresting, I have noted the difrance between obd1 and ob2 car and how they feel when you drive them . 
does anyone know if the passat intake with the big vw logo has any difrances?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

I've used both.. butt dyno didn't notice anything... It may yeild some small numbers on the rollers, but daily, I only see it helping emissions.
If a manifold swap is a power option for you, either think about porting the stock one, doing a MKIV manifold swap, or an SRI... the intake manifold is one of the biggest limitters on the ABA's performance.
That, and the head.


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_intresting, I have noted the difrance between obd1 and ob2 car and how they feel when you drive them . 
does anyone know if the passat intake with the big vw logo has any difrances?
if you are asking about the one that is on the cabrios, yes it does.


----------

